# Gitzo GT5532LS is on sale on B&H



## Perio (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello guys! I was looking at some deals on B&H and noticed that Gitzo GT5532LS tripod is on sale now and costs $869 after $150 rebate. I just wanted to share this with those who are planning to purchase a tripod. I don't own GT5532LS, but it seems to be a nice tripod based on reviews. Any comments of those who own this tripod are very welcomed.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/846218-REG/Gitzo_GT5532LS_GT5532LS_6x_3_SECTION_SYSTEMATIC.html


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 25, 2014)

The issue I have with it is that it is only 4' 9" tall, so even with another 9 inches for head and camera, it will not come to my eye level on level ground, and on uneven ground, even lower.

For that kind of $$$, it really ought to be 6 + ft tall.


----------



## Perio (Nov 25, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The issue I have with it is that it is only 4' 9" tall, so even with another 9 inches for head and camera, it will not come to my eye level on level ground, and on uneven ground, even lower.
> 
> For that kind of $$$, it really ought to be 6 + ft tall.



Well, I'm 5'10" and it should be almost perfect for me. A very popular RRS TVC-33 is also around 4'9" and it seems it works just fine for many people. On the other hand, for a tripod that can hold 88lbs $869 doesn't seem to be that much. But that's again very personal, some people may agree and some may not


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 25, 2014)

Perio said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > The issue I have with it is that it is only 4' 9" tall, so even with another 9 inches for head and camera, it will not come to my eye level on level ground, and on uneven ground, even lower.
> ...


 
It should barely make it for you while on flat ground. I have a 59 inch monopod that reaches eye level with a inch or two to spare when upright. I'm 6'3" and that additional 5 inches makes it too short. Gitzo does make taller tripods, but not a whole lot of them. The GT2540LLVL would work for me, at $860 and also gets the $150 Visa card. I prefer 3 sections, but all the tall ones seem to be 4 sections. My Benro is just over 6 ft with column down. The rebate is not Specific to B&H, its a Gitzo rebate for all buyers of their tripods selling for $450 or more, so it can apply to most models. 

http://www.gitzo.us/series-2-carbon-6x-leveling-tripod-long-4-section-w-g-lock


----------



## kphoto99 (Nov 30, 2014)

B&H has the Vanguard Auctus 323AT Aluminum Tripod for $150 ($200 off), is it any good, it can hold almost 40lb?


----------



## ksagomonyants (Dec 20, 2014)

It seems that B&H is currently selling Gitzo GT5532LS tripod for $749 after rebate (the regular price is $1019). Seems to be a good price for a Gitzo tripod that holds 88 pounds.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Dec 20, 2014)

Perio said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am 5' 9" and use a Gitzo 3530 LS which is 58 1/2" tall and almost never fully extend it. With a Wimberley 2 head it is more than tall enough for me. A friend (who is 5' 11") uses an earlier model 3 series Gitzo which is about the same height and a Jobu head without issues. I think you would be quite happy with one of these.
One thing I would question though is the need for a 5 series Gitzo. Firstly forget Gitzo weight ratings they are meaningless. Mine is rated at 18 kilos (39lbs) yet is quite happy supporting 240lbs (me!). 
More to the point, whilst the 5 series Gitzo tripods are supremely rigid and have excellent vibration damping - do you need it? I am, currently, using the longest lens that Canon make (800mm F5.6 L IS) and my 3 series 3530LS is more than up to the job. I have tried a couple of 5 Series tripods and could find no advantage in practical testing - note I VERY rarely normally use IS. Given that I normally cart around the 800mm + a 300 F2.8 L IS and associated bits and bobs the lighter weight (and more than sufficient rigidity) of a 3 series makes it a better buy in my experience.


----------

